# Vets and food getting so much more expensive................



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I wanted to get another dog- Phoebs is getting older and I think dogs enjoy another dog as companion but I have not done anything about it because I have had trouble affording the vet bills this year. 

I retired a couple of years ago and now have a much lower income- I didn't think it was that much lower but with gas at $3.69 per gallon the last time I filled up, hay now at $18 per pale, and whole oats at $20 per 75lbs, I am very worried about not having the resources to take my dog to the vet when I feel she needs it.

As it was I made the choice not to get an expensive prescription for me in order to get one for Phoebs. Well I haven't died yet- in fact it was a good choice for me- I seem to be doing better without it. But it does show how close this edge is.

I have always probably gone too much- if I thought something was questionable, I took her in. But the last couple of times I took her to the vet, without much being a problem, the visits cost me $150-260 - heaven knows what it would be it there was a real problem.

I would like to adopt a shelter dog but I can't short Phoebs or my other animals to get a new one. 

I have made a choice at least once or twice in my life to put a horse down because I couldn't afford to continue it's care but that was at thousands of dollars not hundreds........

Is anyone else in this position too? I know there are lots of young people on this site who maybe don't have this pinch yet but what would you do in this situation?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I do preventitive care, hopeopathics and healthier food. So I have ZERO vet bills. Hay there is sooo expensive! I can see why you are hesitant to get another dog.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, been there. I looked around and found a good vet, but a cheaper one. If the pinch gets too bad, contact a rescue near you. They will take in an animal and get them vet care if you sign over ownership. It's hard, but if it's a life or death matter, it's an option. Also, some rescues have a full time vet and have discounted services. You can also find a dog forum and get help when you suspect something may be wrong. I've seen vet office visits cost $16 - $35. and one guy doesn't charge me a visit when they are just getting their shots.


----------



## sungoats (Oct 7, 2007)

The routine shots such as distemper you can give yourself. I own 15 dogs and a combination shot costs only about $2-$3 each plus a 21 cent syringe. BTW, are you aware that there is a new protocol for dog vaccines? Every one of the 27 (?) vet universities in the nation now recommend combination shots every 3 years instead of every year. Many vets are changing their policies regarding yearly vaccines, but many are not (probably because they would lose 2/3 of their routine income). 

My area also has free rabies clinics. Perhaps you can check to see what's in your town. 

Because you mentioned you are retired, if you are a senior you may be able to see if some assistance can be provided. Contact the local senior center or the Dept of Senior Services in your town. 

Muddy made a good point about preventative care. Unfortunately, much of that is also more expensive. The one thing I wouldn't skimp on would be a good premium quality food. 

A final thought - Does your local shelter have a foster family program? Maybe you can volunteer to foster an older dog that will be good company for your Phoebs and the shelter can pay vet costs. That way, you can help a dog who would probably be first on the "put-down" list and give it a second chance to be adopted. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I used to work in veterinary clinics for many years, and at one point in my life was married to a vet - 

Give all vaccines at home that you can - DHPPC and Bordetella (if needed). Rabies has to be given by a licensed vet. There are some vets that will only charge a small fee for giving the rabies if you sign a release for the exam.

I personally found an inexpensive vet that specializes in Llamas but will see all animals. She comes to my house and does everything that "has to have a vet" then I do everything else. It has saved me tons. And if something goes on and I need help, I call her and stop by in town to see her and she gives me what I need.

She is a wonderful vet and since she has examed all of my animals, she is able to give them anything for the next year that she sees fit.

It is true that DHPPC and Rabies have moved to 3 year vaccines HOWEVER....... you MUST give at least 2 DHPPC every 3 weeks starting at 6 weeks of age. And rabies can only be given after 12 weeks. Give those the first year, then when you booster the DHPPC and Rabies at one year after the last THEN they become 3 year vaccines. The do not start off with being a 3 year.

Also, on the DHPPC if you give it yourself, make sure to save the receipts and stickers off of the bottles and make a record for the animal.... that way if there is ever a dispute you have proof of vaccinations.

Hope this helps

Allison


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, preventitive can be expensive BUT the biggest thing is a good quality food period; even though it seems expensive, it will keep your dog happier and healthier without having the vet stresses.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I do use the best dog food I can get- but spending money doesn't always get you the best. I was feeding one that was recommended by the vet but it caused coat problems and didn't seem to agree with my dog. I had fed Science Diet for years but when they didn't tell anyone about their problems in that Chinese poison scare, I decided to switch. 
But I have found one now that is less expensive, has improved my dogs coat and uses only ingredients made in the US (at least they promise.) It's called Canidae. Even the vet said it was good food. I do have a problem with Phoebs hoovering horse, goat and (Uck) her own poops. I try to find it all and clean before she goes out but she has become really sneaky about it.
I think I will give my own shots- she is 10 years old and has had her shots (lots opf them) every year except for rabies which is every three years. Can't I just continue the same ones?
One of my problems with her is that she had bilateral hip surgery at 1 yr old and one of the hips "blew out." Now she has lots of arthritis in that hip - I give her Deramaxx for it. But I think that it causes some problems too. I used to give glucosomine/chondroiton but it stopped working so I'm holding off for a few months and then will try it again.

I may try that foster dog thing if it available here- two old dogs my be just the ticket rather than burdening Phoebs witha young, energetic one.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Try Rimadyl - It is alot cheaper then Duramaxx. Also, the glucosomine is a great thing. Even if it seems that it is not working, it is. I promise. 

Alot of times the NSAIDS will cause liver and kidney problems after extended use, but my theory is is that if it lessens the pain - go for it~


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

My vet said that there is a problem with Rimadyl and Labs- that there have been problems and the Deramaxx was safer.

One of the things I am worried about with Phoebs is that her coat has not shed out for a whole year- She is getting new brown hair now but it is mixed in with the dull, dry hair that won't shed out.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

You can get the DHLPP at TSC for $7 or $8. And if you can take the risk, you can order rabies vaccine for $12 or $14 from jeffers. Depending on what state you are in, they wouldn't recognize it because a vet didn't give it. So if your dog bit someone, then she would still have to be quarantined, etc. But we do it that way because it's a whole bottle and we can treat the cat and all the dogs in one swoop.

We use Sam's choice dog food. $13 for 50 lb. - it's like dog chow.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I need to get my dog into the vet for rabies vaccine but I can't afford that. She isn't ever around any other animals and it is a booster shot. I got ol roy this last time and it was $15 for 50lbs.

I am in a pinch right now too. I am trying to do little odd jobs to make more money to afford this stuff. My husband makes good money and helps out but I hate for him to have to pay for my animals.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Alyssa - 

I would step away from the Ol'Roy. It is bad stuff and does not have hardly any nutritional value.

If you are in a pinch - try Purina chow it is better then the ol'Roy and only a couple dollars more.

Julie - 

I did not know that any state would allow to buy the rabies vaccine - that is interesting - and I think I will look more into it. I have worked for 7 years in vet med and NEVER knew that  Thanks

ETR - 

I have never heard of labs having a problem with deramaxx - I would call some other vets and see about that. Unless it is something really new..... but I stopped working in clinics in May 07 and had never heard that and we prescribed Rimadyl all the time to labs.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't like ol roy anyway but my in laws have always fed it and don't have any problems with it. This is the first time I have ever fed it and it was the cheapest thing we could get when our feed store was closed. I was feeding diamond but at $22 for a 40 lb bag, I could no longer afford it. I do plan to take your advice and not feed it after this batch is gone but for the time being I have to. I was battling worms with my dog and it ol roy seems to have help her put weight back on.

Thanks for your input


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

yah it will definately put weight on but not in a good way. 

If there is anything I can do - let me know! U will keep an eye out for coupons for you!

Al


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Kelebek- it was the rimadyl that the vet said had had problems for the labs. Thanks for checking.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Allison.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have been using DADs bite size meal for my dogs for the last 3 years. It has no soy products which is good for my old dog as he had a seious sensitivity to it. I also get the 7 way vaccine from TSC...and they get it ev. 3 years. In PA I can get the rabies from Jeffers but it wouldn't be recognized as a vet didn't give it. Mine see the vet as they need to, ex. Max is 13 years and ended up with a puncture to his side...scared the **** out of me because it was dangerously close to the large fatty tumor he has...any how...vet visit and meds cost me $38.00 He healed and the only thing that I thot of that would have done this was the neighbors lab..he is a big puppy and I 'm sure he just got too rough in his play.

TSC also carries a big variety of decent foods including DADS , at 13.85 for 40 lbs. Lasts my cocker and beagle over a month.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I wish mine would last that long. I go through 80 pounds of dog food a month for my 2.

I buy 2 bags of Iams - Large Breed a month - whoo. I spend that much on grains and pellets a month for the 9 goats and 2 llamas. Ouch!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I have used Iams before and my dog hated it!


----------

